
Ask HN: Why is it so difficult to find pre-installed Linux on “top-end hardware” - stereorad
If Linux is gaining mindshare and marketshare, why are manufacturers not providing Linux &quot;out-of-the-box&quot;? Some like Dell do but it is difficult, if not impossible to see it across geopgraphies. They all seem to &quot;recommend&quot; Microsoft Windows.<p>When will this hegemony end?
======
wmf
My personal hypothesis is that Linux users love to sabotage themselves. If the
Linux model doesn't have _exactly_ the specs they want at a cheaper price,
they buy the Windows model and install Linux themselves. Since nothing will
ever be good enough, manufacturers don't bother.

